# How go verify if he is SOF?



## Lmurr (Sep 13, 2015)

There is this girl that I go to highschool with and her dad says that he used to be in Special Forces. I have already talked to him once and he seemed like he knew what he was talking about. He said I could contact him anytime if I had any questions. I was just wondering of anyone could give me any advice on how to respectfully verify that he actually was in Special Forces, because I don't want to ask questions to someone who doesn't know what they are talking about.

Thanks


----------



## The Hate Ape (Sep 13, 2015)

Lmurr, the most simple answer here is to post your question in the appropriate section. This would be the US Army Special Operations section; in this section (General Discussion) we discuss coffee, immigration, and the wonders of Salena Gomez.

You may want to re-organize your question to state a purpose for the verification, IE you have intentions to persue a career in the Army or you have impregnated this man's daughter and want to know what you're up against.

I read your post and wanted to hit you with a golf club for these reasons. Additionally if you are serious about US Army Special Forces there are plenty qualified members on this forum from almost every generation - you have a plethera of knowledge available to you, use it.


H/A


----------



## AWP (Sep 13, 2015)

Moving this to the SF section.

@Lmurr your enthusiasm is noted, but you should work on your presentation. The thread's title needs some work.

At a minimum you'll need the guy's name, Group, unit info (battalion/ company), ODA number, timeframe he was there, and MOS. If he tells you any of that is classified he's a fraud. If he forgot those details, he's probably a fraud.

Good luck.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 13, 2015)

Ask him what ODA he was on, if he hesitates he is full of shit.


----------



## Lmurr (Sep 13, 2015)

I will work on making the thread better for next time. Thanks.


----------



## Byrd (Sep 14, 2015)

Tell me if I'm way out of line by suggesting this but I've seen a few of these cases over at professoinalsoldier.com. They may be able to help you over there if you need somewhere else to look. Just be *VERY, VERY* careful with how you words your post. It's a rather "professional" environment and they will tear you a new one if you don't follow their simple instructions (as they have every right to do). 

P.S. If you go there, ensure that you check your English and grammar. For the love of God please check- triple check if necessary,

Best of luck.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 14, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Tell me if I'm way out of line by suggesting this but I've seen a few of these cases over at professoinalsoldier.com. They may be able to help you over there if you need somewhere else to look. Just be *VERY, VERY* careful with how you words your post. It's a rather "professional" environment and they will tear you a new one if you don't follow their simple instructions (as they have every right to do).
> 
> P.S. If you go there, ensure that you check your English and grammar. For the love of God please check- triple check if necessary,
> 
> Best of luck.



Yeah. Good advice. If one was to go to another site, such as PS.com, they had better have their shit together. They are not as forgiving as I am.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 14, 2015)

Ask for the secret hand shake


----------



## Byrd (Sep 14, 2015)

Polar Bear said:


> Ask for the secret hand shake


OPSEC, man. It's a lifestyle.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Sep 15, 2015)

PS.com runs their shop the way they want to, so where's the problem in that. I have no problem at all with what they do, or how they do it .


----------



## Byrd (Sep 15, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> PS.com runs their shop the way they want to, so where's the problem in that. I have no problem at all with what they do, or how they do it .


Wasn't sure about my telling him to refer to other sites. Was rather stupid on my part. Didn't mean to infer there is any problem whatsoever


----------



## AWP (Sep 15, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Wasn't sure about my telling him to refer to other sites. Was rather stupid on my part. Didn't mean to infer there is any problem whatsoever



This is probably something you should have stayed out of. I'm not being snippy or rude, but it was already handled by two staff members, one of whom is a former SF soldier.


----------



## Byrd (Sep 15, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> This is probably something you should have stayed out of. I'm not being snippy or rude, but it was already handled by two staff members, one of whom is a former SF soldier.


Understood


----------



## AWP (Sep 15, 2015)

Byrd said:


> Understood



No worries. Move out and draw fire. You're good.


----------

